# More of Oprah on religion and God (YouTube)



## shackleton (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - The Church of Oprah Exposed


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah! It's the same old New Age do your own thing heresy we've been hearing for years.



> God doesn't care what you believe, as long as you're sincere. All religions lead ultimately to the same reality, It doesn't matter which road you take to get there, as long as you follow your chosen road faithfully. Don't be critical of the alternative roads other people choose.



Like so many she refuses to see the folly of following her own chosen way!



> Proverbs 14:12
> There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death.



Hers is the broad path that sees God in everything: 


> Matthew 7:13
> Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 25, 2008)

Incredible how someone _so_ influential and so _very_ wrong can be given free rein like this (and increasing influence to boot!) 

I can't imagine holding to anything but God's sovereignty and predestination - you'd totally flip out after watching this...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 25, 2008)

Should habitually watching Oprah be grounds for church discipline?


----------



## kalawine (Apr 25, 2008)

I live a few miles from where Interstate I20 and I59 split. So, (using Oprah's logic) if I want to go take I20 (which leads to Jackson MS.) to go to New Orleans or I59 (which leads to New Orleans) to go to Jackson, it doesn't matter. Hmmm... all roads lead to the top of the mountain... except for the ones that lead to the valley! Duh... This woman is nuts!


----------



## kalawine (Apr 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Should habitually watching Oprah be grounds for church discipline?


Yes, I think so!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 25, 2008)

> Should habitually watching Oprah be grounds for church discipline?



If I was an elder and knew the family was a daytime-TV-watching type, I would defintely ask this during huisbezoek.

She scares me...


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't understand this video - it starts out talking about a new church that met in March with 300,000 and now has 2,000,000 in attendance. What are they talking about - people watching Oprah's talk show? 

She says, "God made man in his image....God is about feeling not believing, if you are stuck in a believing religion, then you haven't found God."

Well, if Oprah believes this then she is a heretic and pagan. But I don't understand where they get this new church thing from, and who is the funny little fellow she is interviewing?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hearing this stuff on feeling makes me want to be a Vulcan!!


----------



## danmpem (Apr 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Should habitually watching Oprah be grounds for church discipline?



The women in my church would most likely say no, since most of them, well....


----------



## danmpem (Apr 25, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> I don't understand this video - it starts out talking about a new church that met in March with 300,000 and now has 2,000,000 in attendance. What are they talking about - people watching Oprah's talk show?



I have wondered that recently too. I read those numbers in an article a few weeks ago; now, while I could very well be wrong, I don't know of any stadium that hold 2 million people.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 25, 2008)

I did a little research on this, for those that don't know what is going on, Oprah is advertising this fellow's book through a weekly webcast. His name is Eckhart Tolle, I had never heard of him before, but he seems really goofy. His book is called _A New Earth_ and teaches people to get in touch with their life's purpose by connecting with stillness and overcoming the disease of our society. 

"The disease, of course, is the collective dysfunction of the egoic mind. " Quoting Eckhart Tolle, on Ophrah's website.

These numbers are from a webcast - not a "new church," it's just a self-help new age self appointed guru being advertised by one of the most dysfunctioning egoic minds on television today. After all, Oprah was destined for greatness. 

She apparently thinks this man's teachings are so life changing and tremendous that to create this new earth we all have to connect to Life (God, Consciousness), so that we can evolve to a higher state of consciousness. There is One Consciousness and Oprah is its prophet, maybe people will fall for this, but it won't last long - it's just repackaged mysticism.

Of course, I suppose they don't see that it takes a fascinating dysfunctioning egoic mind to even contemplate such nonsense. Really goofy stuff, very sad, but it is a tremendous wake up call for how desperately America needs to hear the true gospel of the Grace of God.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 25, 2008)

> who is the funny little fellow she is interviewing?



Eckert Tolle, and I'm sure that my opinion that he is an effeminate little weasel selling false goods makes me insufferably intolerant. He is a mystic who has emerged as someone who "brings meaning to people's lives". Oh my.


----------



## Gloria (Apr 25, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> I don't understand this video - it starts out talking about a new church that met in March with 300,000 and now has 2,000,000 in attendance. What are they talking about - people watching Oprah's talk show?
> 
> She says, "God made man in his image....God is about feeling not believing, if you are stuck in a believing religion, then you haven't found God."
> 
> Well, if Oprah believes this then she is a heretic and pagan. But I don't understand where they get this new church thing from, and who is the funny little fellow she is interviewing?



It's an online class that she is "team teaching" if you will. 2 million people have enrolled to learn what she's talking about in this video. This is NOT her regular show but rather a lesson/class called "Course in Miracles." This is why they are referring to it as a "church." The guy's name is Eckhart Tolle. Thanks to Oprah's endorsement and her little class here, his book (as of yesterday or the day before) is #2 on the Amazon booklist (in purchases). She wields HUGE influence.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember back in the early days when Oprah was first getting started she was all about self-help and healing the hurts of life, which lead ultimately to Dr. Phil who expanded the self-help genre and added to it some psychology. (This has infested our society and now ultimately our churches, self-help that is). 

I wonder if what she is teaching now is what our society, and sadly churches (since they follow whatever society does in order to be relevant), is what we have in store for us in the future, both in society and church. Why does this woman have so much influence on our society? 

2 Timothy 3
1This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. 2For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, 3Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, 4Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God; 5Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away. 6_For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts, _7Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth. 8Now as Jannes and Jambres withstood Moses, so do these also resist the truth: men of corrupt minds, reprobate concerning the faith. 9But they shall proceed no further: for their folly shall be manifest unto all men, as theirs also was.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 25, 2008)

My husband has been saying for a while now that she is one of the philosophers of our day. It seems that may be true. Very scary. It's also very sad that she is so lost. May God be pleased to call her to himself and show her mercy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 26, 2008)

[video=youtube;pvQFtqsjPcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvQFtqsjPcc[/video]


----------



## redmanca (Apr 26, 2008)

This is terribly sad, but one quote struck me as quite hilarious, and showed the absurdity of her message. After being asked how or why she reconciled this with her "Christian" beliefs, she says



> I took God out of the box, because I grew up in the Baptist church, and there were, you know rules, and, you know.



So she believes this because she doesn't like rules. Or I should say she probably just doesn't like other people's rules. I'm sure she's fine with her own. 

Here is a humorous/satirical story about her: Oprah Launches Own Reality | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Conor


----------



## Justified! (Apr 26, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I have wondered that recently too. I read those numbers in an article a few weeks ago; now, while I could very well be wrong, I don't know of any stadium that hold 2 million people.



maybe they're really small people


----------

